# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  الاستعداد للامتحان

## حسان القضاة

* 

قبل الامتحان : 

1- كُن جاهزاً وادرس المواد بشكل كامل. 
2- ممارسة الحركات الرياضية تساعد على شحن الذهن . 
3- خُذ قسطاً كافياً من النوم قبل يوم الامتحان. 
4- اسمح لنفسك وقتاً كافياً حتى تذهب إلى الامتحان مبكراً ومن غير عجلة، استرخ قُبيل الامتحان، لا تحاول أن تُراجع كُل شئ في اللحظات الأخيرة قبل الامتحان. 
5- لاتذهب إلى الامتحان ومعدتك خاوية ، خُذ معك قطعة من الحلاوة أو البسكويت وماشابه لتُساعدك على نسيان القلق. 
6- واجه الامتحان بثقة تامة واعتبره فرصة لعرض ما ذاكرته, استخدم وقت الامتحان بدقة. 

خلال الامتحان : 

اقرأ الأسئلة والتعليمات بدقة. 

اجلس بشكل مريح. 

إذا واجهت سؤالا صعباً، انتقل إلى سؤال آخر. 

إذا كان الامتحان صعباً، اختر أحد الأسئلة وابدأ الكتابة. ذلك قد يُعيد إلى ذاكرتك ما نسيته. 

لا تقلق عندما ترى الطلبة الآخرين يسلمون أوراقهم، فليس هناك جائزة لمن ينتهي أولاً، 

تذكر كل المراكز الممكنة والمصادر الموجودة في مدينتك التي يمكن أن تقدم مساعدة لك . 


التحضير للامتحان 
Test Preparation 
من يفتح مدرسة يغلق سجناً 
Victor Hugo 

لتحسين أدائك في الامتحان، يجب أولاً أن تتعلم المادة وتستوعبها، ثم تعاود المراجعة قبيل الامتحان. 
هذه بعض الطرق لتحسين فهمك للمواد: 

التعلم والاستيعاب 
دون ملاحظاتك بشكل جيد في الحصة الصفية ومن الكتاب المقرر . 
راجع مذكراتك بعد الحصة مباشرة. 
راجع بشكل سريع مذكراتك قبيل الحصة التالية. 
حدد وقتاً في نهاية الأسبوع لمراجعة مطولة للمادة. 

المراجعة 
دون ملاحظاتك بشكل جيد حول ما يخبركم المحاضر عن الامتحان . 
نظم كتبك ومذكراتك وواجباتك، وكل ما يلزمك من مواد وذلك حسب ما يتطلبه الامتحان . 
قدِّر الوقت اللازم لمراجعة المواد. 
ضع جدولاً لتحديد ساعات المراجعة والمواد المطلوبة . 
اختبر نفسك في المواد. 
حاول أن تنهي مذاكرتك قبل الامتحان بيوم واحد على الأقل. 


تخمين محتوى الامتحان 
Anticipating Test Content 
هنالك أسباب وأحداث توضح لماذا وكيف 
Wm Shakespeare 

لاحظ بعناية أي إرشادات دراسية يوزعها المدرس قبل الامتحان أو في بداية الفصل 
مثلاً : النقاط الرئيسة ، فصول محددة أو أجزاء منها ، أوراق عمل . 

اسأل المدرس عما سيغطيه ويركز عليه الامتحان ، إذا لم يتطوع هو بإعلامكم . 

لاحظ بعناية النقاط التي يركز عليها المدرس في الصف قبل الامتحان . 

اكتب أسئلة كما لو كنت أنت المدرس وتكتب أسئلة الامتحان، ثم حاول إجابة هذه الأسئلة . 

راجع الامتحانات السابقة للمدرس نفسه . 

اجتمع مع زملائك وحاولوا تخمين محتوى الامتحان . 

لاحظ بعناية تلميحات المدرس للنقاط التي قد تفصح عن أسئلة الامتحان . 

خاصة عندما يقوم المدرس بالآتي: 

يكرر نقطة معينة عدة مرات . 

يكتب معلومات على السبورة . 
يتوقف لمراجعة مذكراته . 
يطرح أسئلة للطلبة . 

عندما يقول "هذا سيأتي في الامتحان" . 


المذاكرة المكثفة 
Cramming 
الإنسان الحر هو فقط الإنسان المتعلم 
Epictetus 

الذاكرة المتعجلة جيدة فقط عند الطوارئ، ولكنها غير مجدية كأسلوب للتعلم على المدى البعيد. 

وسائل المذاكرة المكثفة تتضمن: 

راجع بسرعة المواد المطلوبة 
تخير العناوين والأفكار الرئيسية للمواد 
ركز على مراجعة واستيعاب النقاط الرئيسية والخطوط العريضة للمادة 
لا تقرأ الفصول التي لن يسمح وقتك بمراجعتها 


وسائل المراجعة 
Review tools for tests 

اكتب قائمة للمذاكرة لمساعدتك على تحديد النقاط المهمة والتي سيغطيها الامتحان. سجل الملاحظات ، المعادلات ، المصطلحات والأفكار الرئيسية 
والواجبات المهمة لمراجعتها بشكل مستمر . هذه القائمة ستساعدك على تجزئة المذاكرة إلى أقسام بسيطة منظمة مما يساعد على مراجعة شاملة خالية من القلق. 

شكل خرائط تسجل فيها الأفكار المهمة من المادة والعلاقة المتداخلة بين هذه الأفكار . هذه الملخصات يجب أن تتضمن قوائم متسلسلة للأفكار. 
لتساعدك على استرجاع المعلومات بسهولة. 

سجل ملاحظاتك ومقاطع مهمة من الكتاب على شريط تسجيل صوتي حتى يمكنك المراجعة عبر مسجل محمول. الشريط سيتيح لك مراجعة المعومات المهمة وأنت تتمشي أو تقود السيارة مثلاً. 

اعمل بطاقات فهرسة للمصطلحات والمعادلات و القوائم التي تحتاج لحفظها. اكتب اسم الموضوع على جهة واحدة من البطاقة والأسئلة على الجهة الأخرى. 
بطاقات الفهرسة ستساعدك ليس فقط على اختبار قدرتك على تحديد المعلومات المهمة وإنما أيضاً على قدرتك على استرجاع المعلومات بحد ذاتها. 


نظم وقتك 
Organizing for tests 
الدراسة تشريف لا تكليف 
Hebrew proverb 

ابدأ المراجعة مبكراً .ً 
هذا سيعطيك فرصة أكبر لاستيعاب المعلومات. 

راجع المواد بشكل يومي ولو لمدة قصيرة. 
هذا سيساعدك على التدرج وصولاً إلى الدراسة المركزة والطويلة قبل الامتحانات الرئيسية. 

أقرأ الدرس قبل الحصة. 
هذا سيساعدك على فهم النقاط ، المصطلحات والمفاهيم التي يراها المدرس مهمة، ويساعدك على استيعابها بشكل أسهل . 

راجع مذكرات الدرس بعد الحصة مباشرة. 
هذا سيساعدك على تحديد المعلومات التي لم تستوعبها خلال الحصة وقبل أن تنسى أنت وباقي الطلبة مجريات الدرس. عندما تراجع الدرس مباشرة، سيكون لديك الوقت لتصحيح معلوماتك مع باقي الطلبة. 

راجع مع مجموعة من زملائك. 
هذا سيساعدك على تغطية نقاط مهمة ربما لم تكن قد أوليتها اهتماماً عند دراستك لوحدك . 

قم بمراجعة رئيسة للمادة مبكراً . 
حتى يتسنى لك الوقت أثناء ساعات دوامه والاستفسار عن النقاط التي لم تستوعبها خلال المذاكرة. 

قسم واجباتك الدراسية إلى أجزاء عديدة يمكن السيطرة عليها . 
خصوصا عند المراجعة الرئيسة قبيل الامتحان. المذاكرة لمدة ثلاث ساعات صباحاً وثلاث ساعات أخرى مساءً أفضل من المذاكرة ست ساعات 
متواصلة. المذاكرة وعقلك متعب، يكون عادة مضيعة للوقت. 

ذاكر المواد الصعبة عندما يكون عقلك في أنشط حالاته. 


تقديم الامتحانات 
تنبيهات مفيدة عند تقديم الامتحان 
Tips for Test Taking 

كُن مستعداً واذهب إلى الامتحان مبكراًً 

احضر كل الأدوات التي تحتاجها مثل الأقلام والحاسبات الآلية والقواميس وساعة وما شابه. 
كل هذا سيساعدك على التركيز على الاختبار. 

حافظ على استرخائك وثقتك. 

لا تترك نفسك فريسة للقلق. لا تتحدث مع باقي الطلبة قبيل الاختبار فالقلق يعدي. 
بدلاً عن ذلك ، ذكر نفسك أنك مستعد وأنك ستقدم امتحاناً جيداً. 

كُن مسترخيا ولكن يقظاً أيضا. 

اختر مكاناً جيداً للجلوس أثناء الاختبار. 
تأكد ان لديك مكاناً كافياً للعمل. 
حافظ على استقامة ظهرك وراحتك على الكرسي. 

تصفح الامتحان ( إذا كان هنالك متسع من الوقت ). 

خصص 10 بالمائة من وقتك لقراءة الامتحان بدقة وعمق وتحديد الكلمات المهمة وتقسيط وقتك لحل الاختبار . 
خطط لحل الأسئلة السهلة أولاً والصعبة لاحقاً. 
وأنت تقرأ الأسئلة ، اكتب ملاحظات وأفكاراً تستخدمها لاحقاً لحل الأسئلة. 

جاوب الأسئلة حسب الأهمية. 

ابدأ بحل الأسئلة السهلة والتي تعرفها. 
ثم حل الأسئلة التي لها : 

أعلى علامات . 
آخر الأسئلة التي تجيبها هي الأسئلة الصعبة . 
أو تأخذ أكبر وقت لكتابة أجوبتها، أو لها علامات أقل . 

في امتحانات الخيارات المتعددة، اعرف متى تخمن. 

احذف الأجوبة التي تعرف أنها خاطئة أولاً. 
خمن إذا كنت لا تخسر علامات للتخمين. 
لا تخمن اذا لم يكن عندك سبب للتخمين، أو اذا كنت ستخسر علامات لذلك. 
عادة ما يكون التخمين الأول صحيحاً. لا تبدل الإجابة إلا اذا كنت متأكداً من صحة الإجابة الجديدة. 

في الامتحانات الكتابية، فكر قبل أن تبدأ الإجابة. 

اكتب الخطوط العريضة لإجابتك ببضع كلمات تشير إلى الأفكار التي تريد مناقشتها. بعد ذلك رقم الأفكار حسب التسلسل التي تريد عرضه. 

في الامتحانات الكتابية، اكتب الجواب مباشرة. 

أكتب النقطة الرئيسية في أول جملة . 
استخدم المقدمة لرسم خريطة شاملة عن الموضوع. 
ناقش بالتفصيل النقاط الرئيسية في بقية الموضوع. 
لتدعيم النقاط الرئيسية استشهد بإحصائيات ومصطلحات وتعريفات في كل نقطة. 

خصص 10 بالمائة من الوقت لمراجعة إجاباتك. 

راجع الإجابات وقاوم الرغبة لتسليم ورقة الامتحان قبل باقي الطلبة وفور الإجابة على كل الأسئلة. 
تأكد أنك أجبت على كل الأسئلة. 
أعد قراءة إجاباتك للتأكد من صحة اللغة كالإملاء والقواعد والتنقيط وغيرها . 
تأكد من صحة إجاباتك في الرياضيات، وافحصها لتلافي الأخطاء الناجمة عن إهمال في كتابة وترتيب الأرقام. 

كل امتحان تجتازه يساعدك على الاستعداد للامتحان القادم. استخدم الاختبارات القديمة وراجعها للتحضير للامتحان النهائي . 
قرر ثم اختر أي طريقة تراها أكثر جدوى للدراسة بالنسبة لك ، شخص الطرائق غير المجدية ثم تجنبها . 


طريقة (MURDER) للدراسة 
M.U.R.D.E.R - study system 
العقل يتملك الدراسة مُلكية عَقلية 
Thomas Hobbes 

M المزاج ( Mood ) 
كن ذا مزاج ايجابي للمذاكرة تخٌير الوقت والبيئة المناسبين للمذاكرة 

U الفهم ( Understand ) 
ضع خطاً تحت أي معلومات لا تفهمها من الكتاب . 
ركز على جزء معين من الكتاب أو على مجموعة تمارين. 

R استرجع ( Recall ) 
بعد قراءة الوحدة . 
توقف وضٌع ما تعلمته في قالب تصوغه لنفسك. 

D استوعب ( Digest ) 
عُد إلى ما لم تفهمه وتفحصه استعن بمصادر خارجية ككتاب آخر أو مدرس إذا كان هناك ما لم تفهمه من المادة. 

E توسع( Expand ) 
في هذه الخطوة، اسأل ثلاثة أسئلة عن المواد المدروسة: 

لو استطعت الحديث مع مؤلف الكتاب، ما هي الأسئلة والانتقادات التي سأطرحها عليه؟ 

كيف أطبق هذه المعلومات في حياتي اليومية؟ 

كيف أجعل هذه المعلومات مفهومة ومرغوبة لباقي الطلبة؟ 

R راجع ( Review ) 
راجع المواد التي ذاكرتها، تذكر الطرق التي ساعدتك على فهم وحفظ المعلومات، طبق هذه الوسائل في دراساتك المستقبلية. 

مقتبسة من The Complete Problem Solver 
By Nelson 


*

----------


## حسان القضاة

*التحضير للمذاكرة 
كيف تتعامل مع الإجهاد 

أولاً، يجب أن تحدد ما هو الإجهاد 
أعراض الإجهاد تتضمن أثاراً عقلية وجسدية. من هذه الأعراض التعب، الأكل بشراهة، أو عدم الأكل، الصداع، البكاء والأرق أو كثرة النوم. 

إذا أحسست أن الإجهاد يؤثر على دراستك، سارع بالذهاب إلى مركز الإرشاد التعليمي في جامعتك أو معهدك 

السيطرة على الإجهاد يعني القدرة على ضبط النفس عندما تكثر المطالب من الظروف الحياتية والناس. ماذا يمكنك أن تصنع لتسيطر على إجهادك؟ 

هذه بعض الإرشادات: 
لا تُجهد نفسك بالتفكير في كل أعمالك في نفس الوقت تعامل مع واجباتك كلاً على حدة، أو جدولها حسب الأولويات. 

تمعن في ما يمكنك أن تعمله لتغيير الموقف أو التحكم فيه . 
غير طريقة تعاملك مع الأحداث، ولكن بدرجة معقولة. 
ركز على مشكلة واحدة ولا تجعل ردود فعلك تتداخل من مشكلة إلى أخرى. 

حاول أن تكون "ايجابياً": 
أعطِ لنفسك تطمينات بأنك قادر على معالجة الأمور ، ولاتكن متشائماً . 
غير نظرتك إلى الأمور. 
تعلم كيف تُشخص الإجهاد، ودرب جسدك على التعامل معه. 

قلل من التزاماتك الحياتية وخفف الضغط على نفسك. 

تجنب ردود الفعل الحادة: 
لماذا تكره عندما تستطيع أن تتجاهل فقط. ؟ 
لماذا تُولد لديك إجهاداً عصبيا عندما تكون قلقاً ؟ 
لماذا تفقد أعصابك عندما يكون قليل من الغضب يكفي للتنفيس عنه؟ 
لماذا تصاب باليأس وقليل من الزعل كافي؟ 

المهم في السيطرة على الإجهاد هو نظرتك أنت لنفسك 
ليكن لديك مناعة عقلية وجسدية تجاه الإجهاد. 
لا تشغل نفسك بصغائر الأمور: 
ركز على الأولويات ودع صغائر الأمور لوقت آخر. 
ضع أهدافاً معقولة لنفسك: 
تعلم كيف أن لا تعمل شيئا على الإطلاق في بعض الحالات. 
تخلص من الإجهاد بالرياضة البدنية،, كالجري، والتنس، والسباحة، الخ. 

حاول أن "تتحول" الإجهاد: 
إذا لم تستطيع أن تقاوم الإجهاد أو تهرب منه، حاول أن تماشيه وتستخدمه للوصول إلى أهدافك. 
ساعد الآخرين في أعمالهم كي تشغل بالك عن نفسك. 
خُذ قسطاً كافياً من النوم. فقلة الراحة تزيد من الإرهاق. 

تجنب الهروب من الواقع أو إلى المهدئات: 
المهدئات والأدوية هي قناع زائف لحل المشاكل. 

ابعد نفسك عن مسببات الإرهاق ولو لساعات محدودة يومياً. أعطِ نفسك إجازة معقولة. 
تعلم أفضل الوسائل للاسترخاء. 

ملاحظة مهمة: إذا كان الإرهاق يعقد حياتك، أو يتدخل في دراستك وحياتك الاجتماعية 
والعملية، عليك أن تطلب المساعدة من المختصين وذوي الكفاءات في الجامعة أو خارجها 


التحضير للمذاكرة 
عادات مفيدة للمراجعة 

يمكنك إعداد نفسك للنجاح في دراستك. 

حاول أن تطبق وتقدر العادات التالية: 

1. تحمل مسئولية نفسك. 
المسئولية هي معرفة أن نجاحك في الحياة يأتي عبر إدراكك لقراراتك بخصوص أولوياتك ووقتك وقدراتك. 

2. ركز نفسك حول قيم ومبادئ معينة. 
لا تدع أصدقاءك ومعارفك يحددون ماهو مهم بالنسبة لك. 

3. ضع أولوياتك أولاً. 
اتبع أولوياتك التي وضعتها لنفسك، ولاتدع الآخرين أو عوامل أُخرى تبعدك عن أهدافك. 

4. تصور نفسك في حالة نجاح مستمر. 
نجاحك يأتي باجتهادك وعمل ماتستطيع في الفصل وخارجه لنفسك ولزملائك وحتى للمدرسين. إذا كنت مطمئناً لاجتهادك تُصبح الدرجات مؤشراً خارجياً فقط ولا تعبر بالضرورة عن رغبتك للدراسة. 

5. أولاً تفَهم الآخرين، ثم حاول أن يفهمك الآخرون. 
إذا كانت لديك مشكلة مع المدرس، بخصوص علامة غير مرضية أو واجب منزلي، ضع نفسك مكان المدرس . ثم أسأل نفسك ماهو أفضل أسلوب لمعالجة الموضوع. 

6. ابحث عن أفضل الحلول لأي مشكلة. 
إذا كنت لا تستوعب مادة معينة، لا تُعد قراءتها فقط بل جرب طرقاً أُخرى. مثلاً استشر المدرس أو المشرف التربوي أو زميل لك أو مجموعة زملاء يذاكرون سوية. 

7. تحد نفسك وقدراتك باستمرار*

----------


## مسار الضوء

_


  مشكور على المعلومات المفيده

                                  وجزاك الله خيرً


 تقبل مروري_

----------


## فدوى الطويل

يشكو كثير من الطلبة من عدم قدرتهم على المذاكرة، وجهلهم بالطرق السليمة لتحقيق أفضل نتيجة من عملية الاستذكار، ولذلك رأيت أن أضع هذه الإرشادات العملية والتربوية بين أيديكم لكى تنير لكم طريق النجاح والتفوق، وتعرفكم بأفضل الطرق وأصلحها لتحقيق الاستذكار الفعال والوصول إلى أفضل النتائج آخر العام بإذن الله، وهذه الإرشادات نتاج خبرة طويلة وخلاصة جهود وتجارب ودراسات علماء النفس والتربية 

راجياً الله أن ينفعكم بها وتأخذ بأيديكم إلى قمة النجاح والتفوق

معوقات الاستذكار الجيد
هناك بعض الصعوبات التى يمكن أن تعوقك عن المذاكرة والتى يجب عليك أن تكتشفها وتحاول التغلب عليها، حتى تستطيع أن تدخل فى المذاكرة الفعالة، وأهم هذه الصعاب

1-عدم القدرة على التركيز أثناء المذاكرة،فتفقد وقتك فى التنقل من درس إلى آخر ومن مادة إلى أخرى دون أن تذاكر شيئاً

2-تراكم الدروس وعدم القدرة على تنظيم وقتك للانتهاء منها

3-كراهية بعض المواد الدراسية، وتصديق الفاشلين الذين يخوفونك منها ويصورونها لك على أنها (بعبع) لا يمكن التغلب عليه


4-أصدقاء السوء الذين يضيعون وقتك فى اللهو والهراء دون تقدير لأى مسئولية


5-القلق والتوتر الناتجان عن المشكلات الأسرية أو العاطفية والتى تشتت الذهن وتضعف من قدرتك على الاستذكار الجيد والتقدم الدراسى



كيــف تـذاكـــر ؟؟
لتحقيق المذاكرة الفعالة التى تقودك بإذن الله إلى قمة النجاح والتفوق يجب أن تمر بالمراحل الثلاث التالية: القراءة الإجمالية للدرس / الحفظ والمذاكرة / التسميع / المراجعة. وفيما يلى كل مرحلة بشىء من التفصيل

أولاً: القراءة الإجمالية للدرس
يجب أن تبدأ مذاكرتك بقراءة الدرس قراءة عامة بصورة إجمالية وسريعة للإلمام بمحتوياته وموضوعه، ويجب عليك اتباع الإرشادات التالية

1-تقسيم الدرس إلى عناوين كبيرة رئيسية، وتقسيم كل عنوان رئيسى إلى عناوين فرعية أصغر منه، وحفظها لتكوين صورة إجمالية عامة عن الدرس فى ذهنك وتحقيق الترابط بين أجزائه


2-قراءة الدرس إجمالياً وبسرعة قبل الشروع فى قراءته تفصيلياً ودراسته بإمعان، مما يساعد على سرعة الحفظ ويزيد القدرة على التركيز


3-الاهتمام بدراسة الرسوم التوضيحية والمخططات والجداول التلخيصية، ومحاولة الإجابة عن بعض التدريبات العامة والأسئلة المباشرة حول الدرس



ثانياً: الحفظ والمذاكرة
القاعدة الذهبية لتحقيق أعلى الدرجات وأفضل النتائج فى أى مادة هى: (أحفظ ثم أحفظ ثم أحفظ)، فرغم أهمية الفهم فى عملية المذاكرة إلا أنه مهما كانت قدرتك على الفهم فلابد أن تحفظ المعلومات التى سوف تضعها فى الامتحان، وكثير من الطلبة الأذكياء يرجع فشلهم إلى اعتمادهم على الفهم فقط دون الحفظ، بعكس بعض الطلبة متوسطى الذكاء الذين استطاعوا التفوق فى الامتحانات معتمدين على قدرتهم الفائقة على الحفظ وقليل من الفهم حتى فى أدق المواد مثل الرياضيات!!؟… وفيما يلى إرشادات هامة تساعدك على الحفظ الجيد للمعلومات 

1-تعرف على النقاط الرئيسية فى الدرس وضع خطاً تحتها وكرر قراءتها حتى تثبت فى ذهنك وذاكرتك


2-افهم القوانين والقواعد والمعادلات والنظريات …الخ فهماً جيداً ثم احفظها


3-ضع أسئلة تلخص أجزاء الدرس المختلفة، ثم أجب عنها كتابة وشفاهية


4-قسم المواد الطويلة إلى وحدات متماسكة يسهل فهمها وحفظها كوحدة مترابطة


5-ثق فى نفسك وفى ذاكرتك واحفظ بسرعة



كيف تقاوم النسيان وتقوى ذاكرتك ؟؟ 


اهتم علماء النفس بدراسة ظاهرة النسيان خاصة لدى الطلاب، وحددوا بعض القواعد التى تساعد على التغلب على النسيان وتعمل على تقوية القدرة على التذكر، وأهمها

1-تعرف على النقاط الرئيسية فى الدرس وضع خطاً تحتها وكرر قراءتها حتى تثبت فى ذهنك وذاكرتك


2-لا تذاكر وأنت مرهق فالتعب لا يساعد على تثبيت المعلومات فتنساها بسرعة


3-قسم المواد الطويلة إلى وحدات متماسكة يسهل فهمها وحفظها كوحدة مترابطة


4-ثق فى نفسك وفى ذاكرتك واحفظ بسرعة



ثالثاً: التـسـميـع

يعتقد كثير من الطلبة أن قراءة الدرس وفهمه ومحاولة حفظه تكفى، لكنه عندما يحاول إجابة أحد الأسئلة فى الامتحانات فإنه يقف حائراً ويقول: (إنى أعرفها وأفهمها) لكنه لا يستطيع الإجابة … ويرجع ذلك إلى إهماله لعملية التسميع وعدم إدراكه لأهميتها القصوى، وتتمثل أهمية التسميع فيما يلى 

1-التسميع يكشف لك مواضع ضعفك والأخطاء التى تقع فيها، فهو مرآة لذاكرتك 

2-هو الوسيلة القوية لتثبيت المعلومات وزيادة القدرة على تذكرها لفترة أطول 

3-أنه علاج ناجح للسرحان … فالطالب الذى يذاكر بدون تسميع ينسى بعد يوم واحد كمية تساوى ما ينساه الطالب الذى يقوم بالتسميع بعد 36 يوماً 


وتختلف طرق التسميع باختلاف مادة الدراسة وطريق كل طالب فى المذاكرة، ولكن أفضل طرق التسميع هى التى تشبه الطريقة التى سوف تستخدمها فى الامتحان، ومن أهم طرق التسميع ما يلى

التسميع التحريرى
وذلك بكتابة النقاط الرئيسية والقوانين والقواعد والرسوم التوضيحية وبياناتها الخ، وينم التأكد مما تكتبه بالرجوع إلى الكتاب، ويجب عند الكتابة للتسميع ألاّ تهتم بتحسين الخط أو الترتيب والتنظيم، وإنما اكتب بسرعة وبخط كبير حتى تعتاد الجرأة فى الكتابة والقدرة على تصحيح أخطائك

التسميع الشفوي
وهو أسهل وأسرع الطرق، ويجب ملاحظة مايلى لتحقيق أفضل النتائج

1- إذا كنت تسمع لنفسك يجب الرجوع إلى الكتاب فى الأجزاء التى لا تتأكد منها 

2-التسميع مع أحد الزملاء أفضل من التسميع لنفسك 

3-التسميع فى صورة مناقشة ومحاولة لشرح الدرس يعطى نتيجة أفضل 



كم من الوقت تقضيه فى التسميع ؟؟؟ 

يتوقف ذلك على طبيعة المادة التى تستذكرها، وذلك وفقاً للقواعد التالية

1-إذا كانت المادة مفككة وغير واضحة فأنت تحتاج إلى 90 % من وقت المذاكرة للتسميع 

2-إذا كانت المادة عبارة عن نظريات، معادلات، مصطلحات، تواريخ، قوانين، أسماء …الخ. فالتسميع هو العملية الأساسية فى المذاكرة 

3-إذا كانت المادة أدبية كالاقتصاد والفلسفة وعلم النفس …الخ. فأنت تحتاج إلى 50 % من وقت المذاكرة للتسميع 


رابعاً: المـــراجـعـــة

للمراجعة فوائد كثيرة جداً أهمها تثبيت المعلومات، وسهولة استرجاعها مرة أخرى عندما تسأل فيها،كما أن مراجعة الدروس السابقة بانتظام يساعدك على فهم ما يستجد منها فهماً كاملاً وفى وقت أقل من سابقتها

كيف تراجع ؟؟ 

1-لا تحاول مراجعة جميع الدروس دفعة واحدة وانما قسمها إلى مراحل متتابعة 

2-تصفح العناوين الكبيرة أولاً ثم العناوين الفرعية، مع محاولة تذكر النقاط الهامة 

3-حاول كتابة النقاط الرئيسية فى الدرس والقوانين والمعادلات والقواعد وما شابهها 

4-أجب عن بعض الأسئلة الشاملة، ويفضل أن تكون من أسئلة الامتحانات السابق 

5-يمكن أن تكون المراجعة فى صورة جماعية من خلال طرح أسئلة والإجابة عليها مع بعض الزملاء مما يزيد من حماسك وقدرتك على التذكر والاسترجاع 


متى تراجـــع ؟؟

قد يظن البعض أن المراجعة تكون فى آخر العام أو قبل الامتحانات فقط، ولكن ذلك غير صحيح، فالمراجعة من أول العام الدراسى هامة جداً للتأكد من تثبيت المعلومات والقدرة على تذكرها، ولذلك يجب عليك اتباع الآتى

1-مراجعة مادتين أو ثلاث على الأكثر كل أسبوع بحيث تستكمل مراجعة جميع المواد مرة كل شهر 

2-تخصيص يوم الإجازة الأسبوعى للمراجعة 

3-المراجعة قبل الامتحانات هامة جداً وضرورية لأنها مفتاح التفوق 


الامتحـــــانات ؟‍‍‍‍‍‍؟ 

تأكد من جدول الامتحانات قبل موعده بوقت كاف
لا تجهد نفسك قبل الامتحان وأهتم بغذائك
لا تكثر من المنبهات ولا تتناول الأدوية المسهرة فهى تضرك أكثر مما تفيدك
أعد أدواتك كل ليلة طبقاً لامتحان الغد. وخذ قسطاً كافياً من النوم قبل الامتحان لترتاح جسمياً ونفسياً وذهنياً وتركز فى الامتحان
بكر فى الذهاب إلى لجنة الامتحان، وقد أخذت ما يلزمك من أدوات، ولا تنس رقم جلوسك، وأدخل الامتحان مستريح الجسم ، مطمئن النفس، واثقاً من النجاح
أقرأ ورقة الأسئلة كلها جيداً بإمعان وهدوء ولا تتعجل فى الإجابة،ولا تتردد عند الإجابة أو الاختيار حتى لا يضيع وقتك
قسم زمن الإجابة بين الأسئلة المطلوب الإجابة عليها، واترك بعض الوقت للمراجعة، ولا تغادر لجنة الامتحان قبل انتهاء الوقت
اترك فراغاً بعد إجابتك عن كل سؤال فربما تحتاج إلى زيادة شيئاً ما عند المراجعة
ابدأ بالإجابة عن الأسئلة السهلة، وتأكد من الأسئلة الإجبارية والاختيارية
يفضل أن تكتب مسودة للإجابة، وتأكد أن المصحح يرجع إليها أحياناً ويحتسب لك درجاتها
حدد المطلوب من السؤال بالضبط، وأجب على قدره، ورتب إجابتك فى شكل عناصر وفقرات
إذا تذكرت نقطة متعلقة بسؤال آخر وأنت تجيب فسارع بكتابتها فى المسودة قبل أن تنساها
لا تترك أى سؤال مطلوب منك إجابته دون أن تكتب فيه، وإذا لم تستطع الإجابة عن السؤال كله فأجب عن الجزء الذى تعرفه منه،فإن ذلك يحتسب لك فى الدرجات
للا تخرج من لجنة الامتحان قبل أن تراجع إجاباتك فربما تكون قد نسيت شيئاً أو تتذكر شيئاً جديداً تضيفه للإجابة
اعتمد على نفسك ولا تحاول الغش، فمن غشنا ليس منا كما قال رسول الله، كما أن محاولاتك للغش تزيد من توترك واضطرابك، وتشتت أفكارك، وتعرضك لإلغاء امتحانك والرسوب فأحذر أن تضيع نفسك
لا تترك أى سؤال مطلوب منك إجابته دون أن تكتب فيه، وإذا لم تستطع الإجابة عن السؤال كله فأجب عن الجزء الذى تعرفه منه،فإن ذلك يحتسب لك فى الدرجات
تذكر أن وضوح خطك ونظافة كراسة الإجابة، وحسن تنظيم الإجابات وعرضها من أهم عوامل النجاح والتفوق


وأخيراً … نصـائح عامة للتفوق

1-حسّن علاقتك مع الله وتعرف إليه فى أوقات رخائك حتى يقف بجانبك فى أوقات شدتك وعند حاجتك إليه 

2-ثق فى نفسك وفى عقلك وقدراتك، وتأكد أنك قادر على النجاح والتفوق فأنت لست أقل ممن سبقوك على طريق النجاح 

3-اجتهد فى مذاكرتك وتأكد أن كل مجهود تبذله سيعود عليك بالنفع والخير لأن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملاً 

4-حدد هدفك فى الحياة وضعه نصب عينيك، واجتهد فى الوصول إليه بكل قوتك وإمكانياتك، حتى تنفع نفسك وأهلك ووطنك 

5-استعن بالله ولا تعجز، وأعلم أن ما أصابك لم يكن ليخطأك، وأن ما أخطئك لم يكن ليصيبك، وأن الدنيا لو اجتمعت على أن يضروك بشىء لم يضروك إلا بشىء قد كتبه الله عليك، وأن الدنيا لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشىء ما نفعوك إلا بشىء قد كتبه الله لك

----------

